# Systempartition erstellen Win7



## edorius (19. November 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe auf meinem Laptop eine 500GB Festplatte.
Ich hatte nun vor, sie zu partitionieren, also dass das System eine eigene Partition hat und auf die andere Filme,Spiele etc kommen.

Ist das bei einem bereits bestehenden System möglich?

LG
edorius


----------



## sheel (19. November 2011)

Hi

welches Betriebssystem?


----------



## ziemo (19. November 2011)

Hi endorius,

habe ein ausführliches Tutorial gefunden. Schau doch bitte mal rein

http://www.windows-7-forum.net/wind...aten/625-partitionen-windows-7-erstellen.html

vielleicht bringt dir das was.

LG ziemo


----------

